
Finland: World's youngest prime minister and a government led by women - volument
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/09/world/europe/finland-prime-minister-sanna-marin.html
======
volument
The government program in short:

1) Fight against inequality

2) Fight against climate change

3) Strengthen the public school system

[https://valtioneuvosto.fi/en/rinne/government-
programme](https://valtioneuvosto.fi/en/rinne/government-programme)

------
diegoperini
Great success for that age. I'm 4 years younger than her and sitting in my
living room, completing my pokedex in Pokemon Sword.

~~~
Maakuth
On the other hand, what do you think her Pokédex look like!?

~~~
diegoperini
She will be too busy leading a country. I believe she has people managing her
Pokédex.

~~~
toper-centage
Even the guy that invented the Pokedex was too busy to complete it.

------
nickserv
This shouldn't be news. In the sense that it should be just as commonplace as
a bunch of 70 year old men being in charge.

~~~
PostOnce
If people spend their lives trying to get into positions of power and wealth,
then why would it make sense that 34 year olds would be more likely to be
running things than people with 40 years more experience, more connections,
and more money?

It's almost a thermodynamic law, that snowball has been rolling longer and
it's bigger.

Should it be the case? I don't know. There's an argument to be made for having
a person from a new generation with new ideas, but there's also an argument to
be made for experience and having seen similar situations in the past, having
a larger frame of reference.

~~~
Gibbon1
I remember going around floating the idea there aught to be an age limit for
executive positions. Most peoples response was negative. Then I saw that Jimmy
Carter said the same thing.

[https://www.rollcall.com/news/video/jimmy-carter-hope-
theres...](https://www.rollcall.com/news/video/jimmy-carter-hope-theres-age-
limit-run-president)

~~~
krageon
Discrimination on age is bad, just as it is bad when we do it based on skin
colour or gender. Let's just hire people that are going to do well and stop
worrying whether or not they have the right colour hair or they eat the right
type of carrot the right amount of times each week.

------
deogeo
The US isn't far behind: [https://reason.com/2019/01/03/good-news-ladies-the-
military-...](https://reason.com/2019/01/03/good-news-ladies-the-military-
industrial/)

